# الاستثمار في قطر للمهندسين فقط؟؟؟؟



## saif Q (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني واخواتي لدي مجموعه من المستثمرين في قطر يطلبون مهندسين لفتح شركة مقاولات او استشارات هندسيه في قطر على حسب الشروط والقوانين القطريه وعلى المهندس ان يكون شريك بنسبه معينه من الشركه 




وتفضلو بقبول فائق الاحترام

للتواصل والاستفسار: [email protected]


----------

